# Can anyone help?



## Jonathan01 (May 14, 2008)

Hi. I have visited Hong Kong several times this year and like all you expats who are lucky enough to live there have fallen in love with the place and would very much like to make a permanant move there.
I am an electrician with many years of experience in various fields and am currently working as a maintenance electrician for the NHS and have been for the last 6 years.
Does anybody know of any contacts or vacancies working within a similar role or if not a similar role, anybody who would like to employ a hard working easy to get on with person who would love to share your dream of living in Hong Kong.
Many thanks


----------



## powderhound (May 21, 2008)

*help*

Hi Jonathan

I cant help with anything related to electricians but i may be able to help with a sales position

email me if this might be of interest

best of luck


----------



## Jonathan01 (May 14, 2008)

Hi Powderhound.

That's very kind of you. Sure why not, I would be very interested to hear more.

Many thanks.


----------



## powderhound (May 21, 2008)

Hi Jonathon

why don't you reply to me on scroozz at gmail dotcom with your contact tel no and we can talk direct, sorry about the format of the email address but the system wont allow me to post an email address


----------



## Jonathan01 (May 14, 2008)

Hi. I sent an e-mail but just in case you didn't recieve it my number is +447979 740 534.
Thanks


----------

